# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục đăng kí thư chấp thuận visa vào việt nam

## leminhminh6869

THỦ TỤC ĐĂNG KÍ THƯ CHẤP THUẬN VISA VÀO VIỆT NAM - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re
THỦ TỤC ĐĂNG KÍ THƯ CHẤP THUẬN VISA VÀO VIỆT NAM
Quý khách vui lòng tham khảo bảng giá của chúng tôi dưới đây trước khi đăng ký xin Thư chấp thuận Visa với chúng tôi.
Nếu đồng ý làm visa, quý khách email cho chúng tôi yêu cầu để nhận mẫu mẫu form sẵn hoặc điền thông tin vào Form online rồi gởi về cho chúng tôi. Chúng tôi sẽ trả lời cho quý khách trong vòng 24 giờ
Liên hệ : 0422400222 - 0422400333 - Hotline 0945.836.836

Thông tin xin visa Việt nam 
 Loại Dịch vụ 	
 Dịch vụ xin visa từ nước sở tại ( Nhận visa tại Đại sứ quán việt nam ở nước ngoài)           Dịch vụ xin visa tại cửa khẩu
 Yêu cầu 	
 Lấy thường - 3 ngày          Lấy khẩn
 Lý do lấy khẩn 	
 Loại visa yêu cầu 	
 Multiple  Single
 (*) Họ và tên ( trong hộ chiếu) 	
 (*) Giới tính 	
 Male  Female
 (*) Ngày tháng năm sinh 	
 Nghề nghiệp 	
 (*) Quốc tịch 	
 (*) Số hộ chiếu 	
 (*) Ngày cấp hộ chiếu 	
 (*) Ngày hết hạn hộ chiếu 	
 Thông tin về chuyến bay & thời gian đến 	
 Sân bay đến 	
 Khoảng thời gian đến 	
 Mục đích đến Việt nam 	
 Muốn nhận visa tại Đại sứ quán nào?( Nếu sử dụng dịch vụ visa lấy tại nước sỏ tại ) 	
 Thông tin liên hệ 
 Địa chỉ Email 	
 Địa chỉ & số điện thoại nhà riêng 	
 Cơ quan làm việc 	
 Số điện thoại và số fax cơ quan 	
 Ghi chú 	
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Dịch vụ đón và tiễnn khách tại sân bay
DỊCH VỤ ĐÓN VÀ TIỄNN KHÁCH TẠI SÂN BAY - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re | ve may 
DỊCH VỤ ĐÓN VÀ TIỄNN KHÁCH TẠI SÂN BAY
Liên hệ làm visa và sử dụng dịch vụ đón tiễn tại sân bay: 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836
IV. DỊCH VỤ ĐÓN và TIỄN KHÁCH TẠI SÂN BAY

. Khách đến:
+ Đón khách và làm thủ tục xin visa nhập cảnh tại Cửa khẩu nhanh chóng và thuận tiện - được khách hàng sử dụng nhiều nhất
+ Đón Việt kiều, người lớn tuổi trở về Việt Nam ngay tại cửa máy bay và làm mọi thủ tục hải quan, công an tại quầy riêng nhanh chóng
· Khách đi: Trợ giúp làm thủ tục hành lý, hải quan, công an... dễ dàng, nhanh chóng cho khách định cư, du học Mỹ, Úc, châu Âu...
· Khách VIP của doanh nghiệp: Đón - Tiễn một cách trang trọng đặc biệt, thủ tục mau lẹ

A. Đón khách và làm thủ tục xin visa nhập cảnh.
( Tại sân bay tân sơn nhất và Nội Bài )

Dành cho khách Du lịch lần đầu đến Việt Nam, Khách của Doanh nghiệp cần đón và làm thủ tục xin visa cho khách.

Quý khách sẽ được nhân viên của công ty chúng tôi đón và làm thủ tục xin visa vào Việt nam

Giá dịch vụ:

Số lượng khách

Giá

Ghi chú

1
$15
Phí trên
không bao gồm
phí taxi,
phí dán visa

2 - 3
$12
4 - 5
$10
6 - 10
$8
10 khách trở lên
$6

B/ ĐÓN và TIỄN KHÁCH ở SÂN BAY TÂN SƠN NHẤT
1. Dịch vụ chào đón khách ( WELCOMING SERVICE ) 
· Hành khách sẽ được nhân viên TIAGS đón tiếp ngay từ cửa máy bay (có bảng tên đón khách), hướng dẫn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh tại quầy ưu tiên, lấy giúp hành lý ra trước và làm thủ tục hải quan một cách nhanh chóng, chuyển giao hành lý cho người thân đón bên ngoài. 
· Vui lòng đặt chỗ và xác nhận sử dụng dịch vụ trước 12 giờ.

2. Dịch vụ chào đón khách đặc biệt ( SPECIAL ELCOMING SERVICE )
· Mỗi khách sẽ có 1 nhân viên phục vụ riêng ngay từ cửa máy bay (có bảng tên đón khách), hướng dẫn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh tại quầy ưu tiên, giúp lấy hành lý ra trước và làm thủ tục hải quan một cách nhanh chóng, chuyển giao hành lý cho người thân đón bên ngoài. Dịch vụ cho phép 1 nhân viên của công ty vào cửa hải quan đón khách.
Vui lòng đặt chỗ và xác nhận sử dụng dịch vụ trước 24 giờ

3.Dịch vụ đón khách cao cấp ( VIP-WELCOMING SERVICE)
· Nhân viên sẽ đón khách ngay tại cửa máy bay, có xe riêng đưa đón từ máy bay vào phòng chờ VIP. Trong thời gian chờ làm thủ tục, khách sẽ nghỉ ngơi tại phòng chờ VIP A, có nhân viên hải quan và CACK đến tận nơi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Dịch vụ cho phép 2 người nhân viên của công ty vào phòng chờ VIP A đón khách và 1 người trong số đó được ra đón khách tại cửa máy bay. Có nhân viên lấy giúp hành lý ra trước và chuyển giao hành lý cho nhân viên của công ty . 
· Vui lòng xác nhận dịch vụ trước 7 ngày, cung cấp danh sách trước 3 ngày (72 giờ) trước ngày triển khai dịch vụ. 

4. Dịch vụ tiễn khách (DEPARTURE HOSPITALITY SERVICE) 
· Hành khách sẽ được nhân viên đón tiếp tại cửa đi (có bảng tên đón khách), hướng dẫn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh tại quầy ưu tiên, ký gửi hành lý và làm thủ tục hải quan một cách nhanh chóng, đưa khách ra tận cửa máy bay. 
· Vui lòng đặt chỗ và xác nhận sử dụng dịch vụ trước 12 giờ. 

5. Dịch vụ tiễn khách đặc biệt ( SPECIAL DEPARTURE HOSPITALITY SERVICE)
· Mỗi khách sẽ có nhân viên phục vụ riêng ngay từ cửa đi (có bảng tên đón khách), hướng dẫn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh tại quầy ưu tiên, ký gửi hành lý và làm thủ tục hải quan một cách nhanh chóng, đưa khách ra tận cửa máy bay. 
· Trong thời gian chờ chuyến bay quí khách sẽ chờ tại phòng chờ dành riêng cho khách hạng thuơng gia. (Internet, báo hàng ngày, các món ăn, giải khát và trái cây được phục vụ miễn phí).
· Vui lòng đặt chỗ và xác nhận dịch vụ trước 24 giờ.

6. Dịch vụ tiễn khách cao cấp ( DEPARTURE -VIP SERVICE) 
· Nhân viên sẽ đón khách ngay tại cửa đi, giúp khách ký gửi hành lý. Trong thời gian chờ làm thủ tục, khách sẽ nghỉ ngơi tại phòng chờ VIP A, có nhân viên hải quan và CACK đến tận nơi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Dịch vụ còn cho phép 2 người nhân viên của công ty vào phòng chờ VIP A tiễn khách và 1 người trong số đó được ra tiễn khách tại cửa máy bay. Khách sẽ được đưa từ phòng chờ VIP ra máy bay bằng xe riêng. 
· Vui lòng xác nhận dịch vụ trước 7 ngày, cung cấp danh sách trước 3 ngày (72 giờ) trước ngày triển khai dịch vụ.
Liên hệ làm visa và sử dụng dịch vụ đón tiễn tại sân bay: 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

